# [gelöst] videofiles: kein Bild nur Ton

## oliver2104

Hallo,

hab in letzter Zeit einiges upgedated.

z.b. auf KDE4 und auf kernel 2.6.30, soweit läuft alles.

Nur bei Videos hab ich nur den Ton aber kein Bild.

Egal ob *.avi, *.mpg, *.wmv.

Hab mplayer, xine und vlc-player ausprobiert, immer nur Ton aber kein Bild.

Hab auch alle mir bekannten Kommandos, die man nach so einem Update,

ausführen sollte, durchlaufen lassen bis keins mehr meckert:

  >emerge portage

  >emerge gentoolkit

  >python-updater

  >perl-cleaner all

  >emerge lafilefixer

  >lafilefixer --justfixit

  >revdep-rebuild

  >emerge libtool

aber ohne Erfolg

bitte um HilfeLast edited by oliver2104 on Sun Jan 24, 2010 10:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig mal die Ausgabe von mplayer *.avi

----------

## oliver2104

ja gerne,

hier die Ausgabe von test.avi

```

MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Spiele test.avi.

AVI-Dateiformat erkannt!

[aviheader] Videostream gefunden, -vid 0

[aviheader] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 1

VIDEO:  [DX50]  512x384  24bpp  25.000 fps  778.1 kbps (95.0 kbyte/s)

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 24000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 48.0 kbit/6.25% (ratio: 6000->96000)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [oss] 24000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starte Wiedergabe...

[mpeg4 @ 0x8842e00]Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 512 x 384 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

VDec: Verwende Planar YV12 als Ausgabefarbraum (Nummer 0).

Film-Aspekt ist 1.33:1 - Vorskalierung zur Korrektur der Seitenverhältnisse.

VO: [xv] 512x384 => 512x384 Planar YV12 

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

A:  13.0 V:  13.0 A-V:  0.000 ct:  0.000 325/325  2%  0%  0.2% 0 0

```

oder z.b. die Ausgabe von test1.avi

```

MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Spiele test1.avi.

AVI-Dateiformat erkannt!

[aviheader] Videostream gefunden, -vid 0

[aviheader] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 1

VIDEO:  [IV50]  320x240  24bpp  15.000 fps  1144.6 kbps (139.7 kbyte/s)

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [dshow] DirectShow video codecs

Decoder supports the following YUV formats: YUY2 IYUV UYVY YV12 I420 

Decoder is capable of YUV output (flags 0x2f)

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 320 x 240 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Packed YUY2) zu set

zen.

[PP] Verwende Postprocessing-Routinen des Codecs, max q = 4.

VDec: Verwende Planar YV12 als Ausgabefarbraum (Nummer 0).

Film-Aspekt ist undefiniert - keine Vorskalierung durchgeführt.

VO: [xv] 320x240 => 320x240 Planar YV12 

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [indeo5ds] vfm: dshow (Intel Indeo 5)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 11025 Hz, 1 ch, u8, 88.2 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 11025->11025)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [pcm] afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

AO: [oss] 11025Hz 1ch u8 (1 bytes per sample)

Starte Wiedergabe...

A:  11.1 V:  11.1 A-V:  0.000 ct:  0.000 168/168  1%  0%  0.0% 0 0

```

die Meldung

```
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
```

soll angeblich recht oft vorkommen und im allgemeinen keine Probleme verursachen.

----------

## Josef.95

Ein Schuss ins Blaue:

ist dein User in der Gruppe "video" ?

----------

## tuam

Was sagt xvinfo? Kannst Du ein anderes Videomodul versuchen (mplayer -vo irgendwas)?

FF,

Daniel

----------

## oliver2104

An den Gruppenrechten liegts nicht.

xvinfo sagt folgendes:

```

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0

  Adaptor #0: "NV17 Video Overlay"

    number of ports: 1

    port base: 275

    operations supported: PutImage 

    number of attributes: 9

      "XV_DOUBLE_BUFFER" (range 0 to 1)

              settable, gettable (current value is 1)

      "XV_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 16777215)

              settable, gettable (current value is 66046)

      "XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 1)

              settable, gettable (current value is 1)

      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 0)

              settable

      "XV_BRIGHTNESS" (range -1000 to 1000)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

      "XV_CONTRAST" (range -1000 to 1000)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

      "XV_SATURATION" (range -1000 to 1000)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

      "XV_HUE" (range -1000 to 1000)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

      "XV_ITURBT_709" (range 0 to 1)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

    maximum XvImage size: 2046 x 2046

    Number of image formats: 4

      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)

      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)

      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)

      id: 0x30323449 (I420)

  Adaptor #1: "NV17 Video Texture"

    number of ports: 32

    port base: 276

    operations supported: PutImage 

    number of attributes: 3

      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 0)

              settable

      "XV_ITURBT_709" (range 0 to 1)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

      "XV_SYNC_TO_VBLANK" (range 0 to 1)

              settable, gettable (current value is 1)

    maximum XvImage size: 2046 x 2046

    Number of image formats: 4

      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)

      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)

      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)

      id: 0x30323449 (I420)

  Adaptor #2: "NV05 Video Blitter"

    number of ports: 32

    port base: 308

    operations supported: PutImage 

    number of attributes: 2

      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 0)

              settable

      "XV_SYNC_TO_VBLANK" (range 0 to 1)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

    maximum XvImage size: 2046 x 2046

    Number of image formats: 5

      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)

      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)

      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)

      id: 0x30323449 (I420)

      id: 0x3

  Adaptor #3: "NVIDIA Video Interface Port"

    number of ports: 1

    port base: 340

    operations supported: PutVideo 

    number of attributes: 9

      "XV_ENCODING" (range 0 to 1)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

      "XV_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 16777215)

              settable, gettable (current value is 66046)

      "XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 1)

              settable, gettable (current value is 1)

      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 0)

              settable

      "XV_BRIGHTNESS" (range -1000 to 1000)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

      "XV_CONTRAST" (range -1000 to 1000)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

      "XV_SATURATION" (range -1000 to 1000)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

      "XV_HUE" (range -1000 to 1000)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

      "XV_ITURBT_709" (range 0 to 1)

              settable, gettable (current value is 0)

    number of encodings: 2

      encoding ID #0: "ntsc"

        size: 720 x 480

        rate: 59.940060

      encoding ID #1: "pal"

        size: 720 x 576

        rate: 50.000000
```

mit mplayer -vo xv gings nicht.

aber Hurra!!!

mit mplayer -vo x11 sowie mit mplayer -vo gl funktionierts !

welcher der beiden Videoausgabetreiber ist denn empfehlenswerter ?

und wie bring ich xine und vlc-player dazu diesen Treiber auch zu benutzen ?

vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

----------

## Necoro

Also xv ist besser als der Rest  :Very Happy: 

Hast du vlc/mplayer mit dem xv-Useflag gebaut?

----------

## tuam

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> mit mplayer -vo x11 sowie mit mplayer -vo gl funktionierts !
> 
> welcher der beiden Videoausgabetreiber ist denn empfehlenswerter ?
> 
> und wie bring ich xine und vlc-player dazu diesen Treiber auch zu benutzen ?

 

1. gl? Glaube ich?

2. man xine? (-V opengl   :Wink:   )

Hast Du irgendwelche Effekt-Schweinereien am Laufen?

FF,

Daniel

----------

## oliver2104

Also das xv-Useflag hab ich schon ewig lang in /etc/make.conf eingetragen.

somit müssten mplayer und andere damit gebaut worden sein.

Effekt-Schweinereien hab ich nicht laufen, wüsste gar nicht was das sein soll.

Bin aber draufgekommen, daß media-gfx/xv gar nicht installiert war !!

hab das nachgeholt und bekam die Meldung

```

error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

hab dann einen Link angelegt der auf libopenal.so.1 zeigt und jetzt funktioniert mplayer -vo x11 sowie mplayer -vo gl wieder.

aber mplayer -vo xv hat nach wie vor kein Bild, nur Ton.

----------

## Necoro

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> Bin aber draufgekommen, daß media-gfx/xv gar nicht installiert war !!

 

Welch Wunder. Es hat ja auch mit deinem Problem nun überhaupt, also wirklich komplett, nix zu tun.

Beschreibung von media-gfx/xv: An interactive image manipulation program that supports a wide variety of image formats

Und wildes Linksetzen bei Libraries ist auch alles andere als sinnvoll. Noch dazu wo OpenAL als Audio-Bibliothek auf ein komplett anderes Problem hindeutet.

Gib uns mal die Useflags von deinem mplayer.

----------

## tuam

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> Effekt-Schweinereien hab ich nicht laufen, wüsste gar nicht was das sein soll.

 

Ich meinte Compiz und ähnliche Nettigkeiten. Die können manchmal dazwischen funken.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## oliver2104

Ja tut mir leid, war so fixiert auf die Suche nach xv.

da hab ich übersehen, daß media-gfx/xv ja ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ist

und mit dem xv-Videoausgabetreiber überhaupt nichts zu tun hat.

So wild war das Linksetzen auch wieder nicht. War die einzige Lösung/Workaround

die ich im Netz finden konnte. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich wirklich ein anderes Problem

und sollte an dieser Stelle gar nicht weiter diskutiert werden.

Aber zurück zu mplayer und zu den Useflags,

equery uses mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090731 zeigt folgendes:

```

-3dnow

-3dnowext

+X

+a52

+aac

+aalib

+alsa

-altivec

-ass

-bidi

-bindist

-bl

-cddb

-cdio

-cdparanoia

-cpudetection

-custom-cflags

-custom-cpuopts

-debug

+dga

-dirac

-directfb

-doc

+dts

-dv

+dvb

+dvd

-dvdnav

-dxr3

-enca

+encode

-esd

-faac

-faad

-fbcon

+ftp

-ggi

+gif

-gmplayer

+iconv

+ipv6

-jack

-joystick

+jpeg

+kernel_linux

-ladspa

-libcaca

-lirc

-live

-lzo

+mad

-md5sum

+mmx

-mmxext

+mng

-mp2

+mp3

-nas

-network

+openal

+opengl

-osdmenu

+oss

+png

-pnm

-pulseaudio

+pvr

+quicktime

-radio

-rar

-real

-rtc

-samba

-schroedinger

+sdl

-shm

-speex

+sse

+sse2

-ssse3

+svga

-teletext

-tga

-theora

-tremor

+truetype

+unicode

+v4l

+v4l2

-vdpau

-video_cards_mga

+video_cards_nvidia

-video_cards_s3virge

-video_cards_tdfx

-video_cards_vesa

+vidix

+vorbis

+win32codecs

+x264

+xanim

+xinerama

-xscreensaver

+xv

+xvid

-xvmc

-zoran

```

compiz oder andere 3D Desktop Sachen verwende ich nicht

----------

## AmonAmarth

nur ein schuß ins blaue, aber das hat was mit xlib zu tun afaik:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## oliver2104

danke für den Tip, aber libxcb war schon up to date.

was noch bliebe wär ein Update von xorg-server(1.1.1 auf 1.6.5)

sowie von xorg-x11(7.1 auf 7.4)

ansonst bin ich mit dem opengl Videoausgabetreiber auch ganz zufrieden.

Nur xv geht halt nicht.

----------

## oliver2104

hab jetzt den xorg-server auf den neuesten Stand gebracht,

und mich mit der Verwendung von HAL vertraut gemacht. 

jetzt geht auch der xv Treiber wieder.

in der Performance sehe ich aber keine Unterschiede zum gl Treiber.

----------

